# Which CPU block



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

I already have installed watercooling and have this block:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=181


THe Cpu block is okay but i know that their are better blocks out their and i want one basically to get a better heat transfer and it all seems really complicated as i know copper is better then alluminium but then i read somewere else that the difference that is noticed is minimal. i jsut want to understand what i should be looking for so i can overclock some more.

ALSO

I have this kit which my mate sold me for £40 including a thermaltake radiator (the 2x120mm fan one) think it was a massiv bargin:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=183

however i want to know this resivouir inc.pump pushes out 300L/H and i wasn't sure if that was enough as again i read that the higher L/H teh better but then if its to fast it does not take enough heat away with it!!

or am i going about this completly worng and should i get a new radiator. cheers


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=21389 is one of the best
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=199&products_id=21159 is also quite good. either of those will work very well


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent i will be ebaying it tonight i also want to know what is ment by bowing the CPU block?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

bowing? do you mean lapping...


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.swiftech.com/products/apogee-tweaking.asp

This is what i meant. its the first two line of the text. by putting an artifical bow

And could you also explain lapping please


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

lapping is like high grade polishing. you effectively turn the copper base into a mirror, so that there are absolutely no gaps at all. ive seen drops up to 10c after lapping. for the swift tech thing, thats quite a bit of BS you want as flat as possible...


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorted i understand a hella lot more cheers

Also what do you think about pumps hi or lo flow rate


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

hi is better. gets more water cooled quicker


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

if its too high will the water not conduct as much heat as less timeis spent "conducting" the heat???


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

nope just get high. the water wont get warm much because its being moved away. keeps fresh water coming. think of it like this: when putting out a fire, would you rather have a high or low speed fan?


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

anybenefit to getin a submergable pump?

what is the best inline pump? is it that swifttech one any good?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=201&products_id=3112


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that swift tech one will work fine  im not a fan of submerged pumps, but others are. i would get the one you linked


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome all i need know is money!

Have you thought about having a thread for robbing banks as this is an expensive hobby!


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

***********now


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

huh what do you mean?


----------

